# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  KinkySdollS, adult love dolls rent, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user85502603

twitter.com/kinkysdolls

Owner - Yuval Graviel

----------


## Airicist

Article "'NICE SKIN': What it's like inside a sex doll rental business"

by Jenny Yuen
September 9, 2018

----------

